# Vermont Triple Crown 2012



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Same weekend as NFAA Indoor Nationals.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Where are those being held Rick?


----------



## vtbow (Aug 24, 2006)

I live in that area, weather could be a real big issue, also most shooters do not start shooting util May, so in my opinion it would be a real bad idea, I did shoot 2 of the rounds last year, how come you guys never posted the results after the finals???????


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

We did on a couple threads. Sorry if you missed it. I can look and see how you did if you like. Thats the reson why we put it out here for people to common on the dates. We want this to work for all.


----------



## lamb (Apr 21, 2008)

do you shoot ibo rules as far as classes go?


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Indoor Nationals are in Ky. The point is, you're starting the 3D season before the indoor target season has finished. That may not affect a lot of people, but some of us like to do both.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Lamb and Rick...

Thats why i asked to get feedback... I apprciate you letting me know when the Nationals are. We did shoot most of IBO rules last year. we will be having a meeting next week to work out the details on rules which i will post. 

Thanks again Guys...


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes that is an earily date. There always going to be some conflicts in scheduling, but there are ways around it expecially for the qualifing for the finals. I'll have to dig around and see if I still have that E mail I zipped out to you before the holidays. I never did hear back so it might be out there in space some where.... we could talk about it while ice fishing  Let me know where and when for the meeting as well as the WA stuff... need to belong to a club somewhere!

Brian


----------



## cableslide (Mar 26, 2009)

Catamount usually has a snowman shoot right around those dates i think


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Waiting for a time and place for the meeting. I can say this much last years shoot was a blast and the nicest coarse I have ever shot at. I can't wait to do it again this year. Already bought a new pse vendetta for it. Keep up the good work......


----------



## PSE AXE 6 VT (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello,

I was able to shoot two rounds last year but some did conflict with IBO qualifiers and the world archery festival. I did enjoy it very much when I did shoot. I am also very curios about the rules and am very anxious to hear the results of the meeting. as far as the Bennington shoot in my opinion it may be too early in the year to have a serious 3D shoot and I think the number of shooters would be greatly reduced. I hope to hear back soon and am looking forward to the triple crown!

Thanks,

Patrick Clark


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi all,

A couple key people who are helping set the meeting up have been at the ATA show and i should put a meeting date out today.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*2012 Vermont Triple Crown Dates & Locations*

*Mtn Top Archery (Washington, Vt) June 23 & 24*

*Randolph Fish & Game Club (Randolph, Vt) July 21 & 22*

*Catamount Bowhunters (Bennington, Vt) August 4 & 5*

*Whistling Arrow Shoot-Off Weekend August 25 & 26*

*I will be posting a couple rules changes in the next couple days.

Thanks,
Tim*


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Still waiting to see the rules to the crown???????????


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Me too Leon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Leon... Hi... Nick......

I have been trying to nail down somethings. I PROMISE tonight i will get those out....

Tim


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

Can you post all the rules, not just the changes? I don't remeber all your rules from last year.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Changes From 2011 to 2012 Vermont Triple Crown:*

•	We have gone from a one-day qualifying event to a two-day qualifying event.

Reason for the change: A lot of work is put into setting these courses so why not shoot two days vs. shooting one day. This also allows shooters who may work or have family comments one day be able to shoot the other day. Only one score per weekend will be used for the Triple Crown. This more of a convince thing for people who can’t shoot on one day or the other.

•	We have gone from having to shoot two out of the three qualifiers to only having to shoot one qualifier to qualify for the shoot off weekend in August.

Reason for the change: We are trying to attract people from Massachusetts, New Hampshire, and New York that cannot commit to shooting two out of the three qualifiers to qualify for the shoot off weekend. 

We are working on something special for those who commit to shooting all three qualifying shoots. It would be something like a new Muzzleloader, a couple game cameras. It will be a great prize. Your name will go into a special drawing at the shoot off weekend. So the best shooter and the worst shooter will have the same chance to win that prize as long as you shot in all three qualifying shoots. We are also looking at doing 1st place trophies in each class for the highest average combined score for those who shoot all three qualifiers. 

This is a money base shooting Triple Crown. The more people that shoot the more money that will be available at the shoot off weekend in each class.

•	Change in Classes. 

Added “Backyard Bow Hunter Class: This class was designed for those archers that are new to 3-D archery or it’s for the archer that doesn’t have the skill set as some of the top bow hunter shooters. We want this class to be for guys who have bow hunting set-up only. We are going to put Money Cap on this class and we are going to do trophies for the top 5 shooters at the shoot off weekend. We want this class to be competitive for shooters with the same skill levels. If we see or know of someone trying to cherry pick in this class they we be moved to one of the other bow hunting classes. The person that wins this class will be asked to move up a class next year. 

Back Yard Bow Hunter- The Archer can use movable pins, fixed pins and optics. The Archer will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12” Maximum yardage will be 40yrds.

Change Senior Bow Hunter Class: We are allowing this class to use optics and long stabilizers. As we age our eye sight goes downhill and I had been asked by a couple archers to allow them to use lens. I think it is a good rule change for this class.

“Senior” Bow Hunter Class ~ The Archer can use movable pins, fixed pins, optics and powered lenses. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds. Age older than 60yrs. 

Fingers Class:  Has been dropped from the Triple Crown

Like always your comments are apprciated. We are willing to refine these a bit if need be. I wont be able to make everyone happy with these rules changes but we as a group feel they a re a huge step forward to making this a better Triple Crown. I will post all rules as soon as build these into my packet. 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Mtn. Top Archery Club 
Washington, VT 
(June 23 & 24, 2012) 

Randolph Fish & Game Club  
Randolph, VT
(July 21 & 22, 2012) 


Catamount Bowhunters	
Bennington, VT	
(August 4 & 5, 2012) 


Whistling Arrow Archery Club
Barre, Vermont
Shoot-Off Weekend August 25 & 26*

• The Vermont Triple Crown Archery Tournament was designed to bring excitement & sportsmanship back into 3-D Archery. We are combining the resources of 4 individual archery clubs to make one great product that everyone can be proud of. Its an opportunity to develop new friends and spend quality time with families. Archer’s are good people with good values that respect one another on and off the Archery course. These are the type of people we want our kids and family to be associated with.

• The goal for the the Vermont Triple Crown is to provide a safe, fun and competitive atmosphere. We all know things won’t be perfect, but we want all involved to know that each club will be working as hard as we can to make this a positive experience for everyone. 



Tournament Overview: 

There are three events viewed as qualifying rounds for the Triple Crown Tournament. One qualifying shoot will be held at each of the three “qualifying” clubs. Any archer shooting in one qualifying events can shoot in the Triple Crown final tournament. 
The Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament, a TWO~DAY event at Whistling Arrow, August 25 & 26, 2012, will determine the overall winners. An Archer is only allowed to shoot one class during the Triple Crown events. 

**AN ARCHER ** only has to shoot one out of the three qualifying shoots to get qualified for the overall competition. The overall cash winners are determined from scores at the Whistling Arrow Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament weekend. 
Each club will have local shooters that will not be involved in the Triple Crown, but will shoot from the same stakes and use the same rules at each weekend of qualifying. We encourage all to be respectful and understanding that this may be a bit different for them than what they are typically use too. Each local club will do what they typically do for trophies and door prizes. 

Classes: 

FOR ALL CLASSES: An Archer cannot use a **RANGE FINDER** and MUST meet the 5 grains arrow weight per pound of peak draw weight. (IBO regulations).

• Open Class ~ The Archer can use movable pins, fixed pins, long stabilizers, optics and powered lenses. Maximum yardage will be 50yrds. 

• Woman’s Class ~ The Archer can use movable pins, fixed pins, long stabilizers, optics and powered lenses. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds

•	Bow Hunter Class Fixed Pins ~ The Archer will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12”, sights with optics are not allowed. This Bow Hunter class can use fixed pins. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds.

•	Bow Hunter Class Movable Pin (Micro Adjustable sight is “ok”) ~ The Archer will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12”, sights with optics are not allowed. This Bow Hunter class can use movable pins. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds.

• “Senior” Bow Hunter Class ~ The Archer can use movable pins, fixed pins, optics and powered lenses. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds. Age older than 60yrs. 

•	Back Yard Bow Hunter. The Archer can use movable pins, fixed pins and optics. The Archer will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12” Maximum yardage will be 40yrds. (This class was designed for those archers that are new to 3-D archery or it’s for the archer that doesn’t have the skill set as some of the top bow hunter shooters. We want this class to be for guys who have bow hunting set-up only. We are going to put Money Cap on this class and we are going to do trophies for the top 5 shooters at the shoot off weekend. We want this class to be competitive for shooters with the same skill levels. If we see or know of someone trying to cherry pick in this class they we be moved to one of the other bow hunting classes. The person that wins this class will be asked to move up a class next year.) 

• Traditional Class ~ Longbow, recurve, or self bow (no compounds); no release-aid, sights, or marks on string or bow for sighting; Use one anchor point; no string walking. Maximum yardage will be 25yrds.

• Senior Youth Class ~ The Archer can use movable pins, fixed pins, long stabilizers, optics and powered lenses. Ages of this class will be between 12yrs-16yrs. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds.



Cost & Prizes:

If you’re just attending the local shoot for fun and have no desire to be part of the Triple Crown the cost will be $12.00 per shooter.

Each qualifying event will cost $25.00 for archers that want their score counted as part of the Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament. The Club will receive $12.00. $10.00 will be set aside for the Final Triple Crown Prize Money. $3.00 will go to door prizes and certificates. If you shoot in 2 of the 3 qualifying events and attend the Whistling Arrow Triple Crown shoot-off weekend you will be placed in a drawing for a NEW Glendale Full Rut Deer Target. We will also be presenting certificates to the top three in each class after qualifying events based on the high average from two qualifying events. 

Whistling Arrow’s final event fee will be $35.00 per shooter for the Triple Crown, because it is a two-day event compared to the other clubs holding a one-day shoot. (If you are just attending the local shoot the cost, will be $12.00 Per Shooter.) The club will receive $25.00 and the Triple Crown will place $10.00 per shooter into the Final Shoot-Off Prize Money. 


Breakdown / Explanation of fees

•	Backyard Bow Hunting Class will be broken down with the same percentages but the cap will be $200.00 for the class.

•	The local club holding the qualifying event will get $12.00 from the original entry fee of $25.00 per Shooter. $10.00, set aside for the Final Triple Crown Prize Money, will go into the class associated with the entry fee

Example: If you’re shooting in the Bow Hunters Class the entry fee will go into the Bow Hunters’ prize money. Some classes will have higher payouts, because they will have more shooters in the class.


• Prize Money for Shoot-Off Weekend:
The qualifying entry fees will be added to Whistling Arrow entry fee ($10.00 per shooter) The Shoot-Off weekend will be a clean slate for all. The qualifying rounds will mean nothing at this point. You do have to shoot two out of the three qualifying rounds to be eligible for the Shoot-Off Prize Money. Local shooters will also be shooting this event like the qualifying events, but will not be involved in the Vermont Triple Crown Prize Money.

After day one of the Shoot-Off Weekend scores will be posted. The top 5 in each division will be paired off for the final day of shooting on Sunday. This will insure that fair shooting will happen across the board. An official from Whistling Arrow Archery Club will walk the course with each division and keep score. (Ex. Open Class will have 5 shooters and an Official, Woman’s will have 5 shooters and an Official and so on)

The Final Prize Money will be paid to the top 5 in each class. They will also receive a certificate indicating their finishing place. 

Example: Final Prize Money after adding in Whistling Arrow contribution. 
$1000.00 (Bow Hunters Class) 
•	First Place: $1000.00 x 40% =$400.00 Prize Money
•	Second Place: $1000.00 x 30% =$300.00 Prize Money
•	Third Place: $1000.00 x 15% =$150.00 Prize Money
•	Fourth Place: $1000.00 x 10%  = $100.00 Prize Money
•	Fifth Place: $1000.00 x 5% = $50.00 Prize Money

(THIS AN EXAMPLE ONLY TO HELP EXPLAIN PRIZE MONEY PAYOUT)



Final Thoughts:

We want everyone that is thinking about participating in the Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament to think about one thing and that’s the “Old Days”. We all remember when a family could travel to a local shoot and enjoy a day of shooting archery, having a burger and tell some deer stories with friends. We are all trying our hardest to make those days come back to Vermont and 3-D Archery. 

Contact Tim at [email protected] or 802-224-6593


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow Tim!!!!! Sounds Great!!!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Nick...... We need to get the word out. I would like to average 150-shooters per qualifier... It be huge payouts if we can do this. I think we have 3 awesome qualifier locations and the shoot off weekend should be awesome also!!!! 

Tim


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

Just a few of questions about the shoot. Why isn't there a separation between a women's bow hunter class and a women's open class? You have the women's class set at a 40 yard max when women who shoot IBO (which is the basic rules for most shoots around that I've been to) have a max of 30 yards and will have to change their entire set-up for JUST these shoots and be burdened with changing back for normal 3D shoots that they attend. Lastly what are the regulations on arrows as far as bow hunter classes with screw in tips or glue in tips?


----------



## cableslide (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking at the yardages is everyone going to be shooting from the same stake except for the tradition and open classes, and also not having a womens open class will give the female bowhunters a disadvantage where they will have to float there pins where someone with movables can just choose there yardage


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi All..... 

I will have exciting news about the Woman's Bow Hunters Class and the Backyard Bow Hunters Class...... I will try to get it wrote up and posted Sunday night if not Monday Morning....

Tim


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Great to see the details Tim, I can not wait to get out there and hoot some foam. I think the addition of the backyard bowhunter class is a great thing to help get some new people involved in the 3d arena. Keep up the great work. Thanks


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Rule changes ~ Woman’s bow hunting class and backyard bow hunting class

*FOR ALL CLASSES: An Archer cannot use a **RANGE FINDER** and MUST meet the 5 grains arrow weight per pound of peak draw weight. (IBO regulations).*


*Woman’s Bow Hunter Class ~ The Archer can use movable pins, fixed pins and optics. The Archer will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12”, Maximum yardage will be 30yrds*


*Backyard Bow Hunter Class. The Archer can use movable pins, fixed pins and optics. The Archer will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12” ,Maximum yardage will be 30yrds. *


I had received a bunch of e-mails and calls about adding the Woman’s Bow Hunter Class and I feel it’s a great class to add. We want everyone that comes to the Vermont Triple Crown to have fun and have an opportunity to shoot against people of the same skill level. We want it to be challenging but in the same breath we want everyone going home with the same amount of arrows as they came with. 

I have also decided to drop the Backyard Bow Hunter from 40yrds max down to 30yrds max. This change is to help promote the class to the new archer trying 3D archery. We want these archers to hit every target and enjoy the sport as so many of us have grown to love over the years. I feel if they come and enjoy themselves they will be back and they will also support their local archery clubs. 

I hope everyone is excited about the change and please pass the word around about the Vermont Triple Crown. 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Irishgirl,

We have not made a rule between glued in and screwed in points. From day one we wanted to make these events as less rules as possible and still have people enjoy. I dont want to become the archery police. 

I hope by adding the Woman's Bow Hunter Class at 30yrds max will incurage more woman shooters. Spread the word!!!

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it spring yet I so want to shoot some foam. Tim I for one cant wait to get out to the crown.......


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I see you decided to stay with having to shoot 2 of the three to qualify for the shoot off weekend rather then just one?


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Rules say you only have to shoot one to shoot the shoot off weekend. If you shot 2 of the 3 your name will go in drawing for the deer target raffle. At least that's what I read. You shooting the Vt states next weekend??


----------



## gmbritts (Feb 11, 2010)

is this indoor states or out door 3d




Leon Garfield said:


> Rules say you only have to shoot one to shoot the shoot off weekend. If you shot 2 of the 3 your name will go in drawing for the deer target raffle. At least that's what I read. You shooting the Vt states next weekend??


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Indoor next week in Montgomery


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I thought that is what we decided at the meet in Burlington, just miss read it I guess... No shooting for me yet. I had foot surgery 3 weeks ago and I am still non weight bearing on it. I have picked up my bow a couple of times, but without the proper balance and base I am staying away from it. Don't want to pick up any bad habits trying to correct the base issue on a wobbly leg.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

We are updating the rules just a little... i missed that part.... One shoot to qualify this year. Should bring a lot more shooters in.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Hi All,

Below you find the least version of the rules for 2012. We have changed a couple things so please read carefully. I have also had a couple questions regarding kids under the 12 shooting at these shoots. Each club will have a local shoot going on at the same time so kids can join in and shoot with dad or mom at the same time. They just won't be qualified for the Vermont Triple Crown. The main reason why were doing the Vermont Triple Crown is build the future for our kids.* :angel:





* 
Mtn. Top Archery Club 
Washington, VT 
(June 23 & 24, 2012) 

Randolph Fish & Game Club 
Randolph, VT
(July 21 & 22, 2012) 

Catamount Bow Hunters
Bennington, VT
(August 4 & 5, 2012)


Whistling Arrow Archery Club
Barre, Vermont
Shoot-Off Weekend August 25 & 26*




* Triple Crown Overview & Goals:*

• The Vermont Triple Crown Archery Tournament was designed to bring excitement & sportsmanship back into 3-D Archery. We are combining the resources of 4 individual archery clubs to make one great product that everyone can be proud of. Its an opportunity to develop new friends and spend quality time with families. Archer’s are good people with good values that respect one another on and off the Archery course. These are the type of people we want our kids and family to be associated with.

• The goal for the the Vermont Triple Crown is to provide a safe, fun and competitive atmosphere. We all know things won’t be perfect, but we want all involved to know that each club will be working as hard as we can to make this a positive experience for everyone. 


*Tournament Overview:* 

There are three events viewed as qualifying rounds for the Triple Crown Tournament. One qualifying shoot will be held at each of the three “qualifying” clubs. Any archer shooting in one qualifying events can shoot in the Triple Crown final tournament. 

The Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament, a TWO~DAY event at Whistling Arrow, August 25 & 26, 2012, will determine the overall winners. An Archer is only allowed to shoot one class during the Triple Crown events. 

**AN ARCHER ** only has to shoot one out of the three qualifying shoots to get qualified for the overall competition. The overall cash winners are determined from scores at the Whistling Arrow Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament weekend. 

Each club will have local shooters that will not be involved in the Triple Crown, but will shoot from the same stakes and use the same rules at each weekend of qualifying. We encourage all to be respectful and understanding that this may be a bit different for them than what they are typically use too. Each local club will do what they typically do for trophies and door prizes. 

*Classes:*

FOR ALL CLASSES: An Archer cannot use a **RANGE FINDER** and MUST meet the 5 grains arrow weight per pound of peak draw weight. (IBO regulations). You are allowed to you binoculars.


• Open Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 50 yds.

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, Fixed Pins 
Powered Lens 
Stabilizers; any 


• Woman’s Open Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 40 yds

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, Fixed Pins Powered Lens 
Stabilizers; any 


• Bow Hunter Class Fixed Pins ~ Maximum yardage will be 40 yds.

The Archer can only use: Fixed Pins 
Stabilizer; no longer than 12” 
No Powered Lens 


• Bow Hunter Class Movable Pin ~ Maximum yardage will be 40 yds.

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, (Micro Adjustable sight is “ok”) 
Stabilizer; no longer than 12” 
No Powered Lens

• Woman’s Bow Hunter Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 30 yds

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, Fixed Pins 
Stabilizer; no longer than 12” 
No Powered Lens


• “Senior” Bow Hunter Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 40 yds. 

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, Fixed Pins 
Powered Lens
Stabilizer; no longer than 12” 
Age- 60 yrs and older.


• Back Yard Bow Hunter Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 30 yds.

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, Fixed Pins 
Stabilizer; no longer than 12”
No Power Lens

(This class was designed for those Archers that are new to 3-D Archery or it’s for the Archer that doesn’t have the skill set as some of the top Bow Hunter shooters. We want this class to be for anyone who has bow hunting set-up only. We are going to put Money Cap on this class and we are going hand out trophies for the top 5 shooters at the shoot off weekend. We want this class to be competitive for shooters with the same skill levels. If we see or know of someone trying to cherry pick in this class they will be moved to one of the other bow hunting classes. The person that wins this class will be asked to move up a class next year.) 


• Traditional Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 30 yds.

Longbow, Recurve, or Self Bow (no compounds)
No release-aid – No Mechanical Devices
Sights, or marks on string or bow for sighting;
Use one anchor point; no string walking. 


• Senior Youth Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 40 yds.

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, Fixed pins 
Powered Lens 
Stabilizer; any
Ages of this class will be between 12 yrs-16 yrs.



*Cost & Prizes:*

If you’re just attending the local shoot for fun and have no desire to be part of the Triple Crown the cost will be $12.00 per shooter.

Each qualifying event will cost $25.00 for archers that want their score counted as part of the Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament. The Club will receive $12.00. $10.00 will be set aside for the Final Triple Crown Prize Money. $3.00 will go to door prizes and certificates. 

Whistling Arrow’s final event fee will be $35.00 per shooter for the Triple Crown, because it is a two-day event compared to the other clubs holding a one-day shoot. (If you are just attending the local shoot the cost, will be $12.00 Per Shooter.) The club will receive $25.00 and the Triple Crown will place $10.00 per shooter into the Final Shoot-Off Prize Money. 

Breakdown / Explanation of fees

•	Backyard Bow Hunting Class will be broken down with the same percentages but the cap will be $200.00 for the class.

•	The local club holding the qualifying event will get $12.00 from the original entry fee of $25.00 per Shooter. $10.00, set aside for the Final Triple Crown Prize Money, will go into the class associated with the entry fee

Example: If you’re shooting in the Bow Hunters Class the entry fee will go into the Bow Hunters’ prize money. Some classes will have higher payouts, because they will have more shooters in the class.

• Prize Money for Shoot-Off Weekend:

The qualifying entry fees will be added to Whistling Arrow entry fee ($10.00 per shooter) The Shoot-Off weekend will be a clean slate for all. The qualifying rounds will mean nothing at this point. You only have to shoot one qualifying rounds to be eligible for the Shoot-Off Prize Money. Local shooters will also be shooting this event like the qualifying events, but will not be involved in the Vermont Triple Crown Prize Money.

After day one of the Shoot-Off Weekend scores will be posted. The top 5 in each division will be paired off for the final day of shooting on Sunday. This will insure that fair shooting will happen across the board. An official from Whistling Arrow Archery Club will walk the course with each division and keep score. (Ex. Open Class will have 5 shooters and an Official, Woman’s will have 5 shooters and an Official and so on)

The Final Prize Money will be paid to the top 5 in each class. They will also receive a certificate indicating their finishing place. 

Example: Final Prize Money after adding in Whistling Arrow contribution. 
$1000.00 (Bow Hunters Class) 
•	First Place: $1000.00 x 40% =$400.00 Prize Money
•	Second Place: $1000.00 x 30% =$300.00 Prize Money
•	Third Place: $1000.00 x 15% =$150.00 Prize Money
•	Fourth Place: $1000.00 x 10% = $100.00 Prize Money
•	Fifth Place: $1000.00 x 5% = $50.00 Prize Money

(THIS AN EXAMPLE ONLY TO HELP EXPLAIN PRIZE MONEY PAYOUT)


*Final Thoughts:*

We want everyone that is thinking about participating in the Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament to think about one thing and that’s the “Old Days”. We all remember when a family could travel to a local shoot and enjoy a day of shooting archery, having a burger and tell some deer stories with friends. We are all trying our hardest to make those days come back to Vermont and 3-D Archery. 
Contact Tim at [email protected] or 802-224-6593


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Top 10 scores at each location qualify for the big dance or is it going to be top 20 scores?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Everyone qualifies for the shoot off weekend as long as you shoot one of the qualifiers. Last year we required you shoot 2 out of 3 shoots. This year you only have to shoot one out of three to qualifiers. Everyone is busy during the summer and we looked at this as a way to increase numbers. Makes for a great time in August at the Shoot-off Weekend. Next year you may see the top 20 in each qualifier but not this year. Were trying to make it fun for all who want to attend.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Time is ticking.... Make sure to spread the word. The more shooters the more Money!!!!!! Thanks for everyone's interest.

Tim


----------



## ItecKid (Jan 29, 2010)

Is this only open to Vermont residents or can anyone shoot?

Do you use IBO or ASA scoring?


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Anyone can shoot. Scoring is 0,5,8,10 with the x ring as the first tie breaker.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I may make a couple, don't understand the X not counting as points though.


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

damnyankee said:


> I may make a couple, don't understand the X not counting as points though.


 Why not just count 12's ? I'll never understand why clubs dont do that. I shot swift river in belchertown ma i shot a 292 would have been a 320 with 12's.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

We use the 12's as a tie breaker. It was just a group decision and it worked well last year so were staying with it this year.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Well there is always debate about the X/11/12 scoring rings and how best to use them in determining the out come. Not having the chance to make up for a less then perfect shot or yardage estimation just make each shot a little more pressure packed. Cream always rises to the top no matter the scoring, so buckle up that quiver and get ready to have some fun and challenges of some of the better course lay outs in New England.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

This attitude imo is why target and 3D Archery suffers, Every sanction counts the X as something but usually different, If everyone could use the same scoring it would grow archery. Good luck with your shoots.


----------



## ItecKid (Jan 29, 2010)

Grnmtn said:


> Anyone can shoot. Scoring is 0,5,8,10 with the x ring as the first tie breaker.


Rock on. I will be working in New England this summer and will seriously consider participating in these shoots.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Look forward to having you join us Iteckid.... I think Brian hit the nail on the head and the cream will always rise to the top... whats it matter if you shoot a 300 or a 360... You have a chance to win a lot of money and see some new and exciting country. It was a blast last year and i see no reason this year wont be the same... maybe even better.. 

Tim


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Dang Damnyankee last year it was conflicts with other national level IBO shoots, this year it is whether it is a center 11 or lower 12's rather then X's. Come on over and fling some arrows. Scoring is important but if it is a 298 with 6 X's or a 304 or 310, in most cases, not everytime I know, but usually the best shooter wins the day. It is about a gathering of the top shooters for a good pay day in Aug if you can shoot mistake free. The mental game of not being able to make up for a miscue is all part of it. There can and will always be a dicusion of who was more consistent on a certaint day, the shooter who only shot an 8 or the one who shot two 8's and 1 12 or 2 11's depending on the organization.

I guess the argument can be made that why don't all of the different organizations match? I think as things grow back into a heathly state here you will see changes as we begin to grow again. I actually think there is some interesting classes different from any organization but geared toward a growing population of hunters. I think the moveable hunter will see some thought as there are a lot of hunters using them all over the country, but can only use them in Open division... where a bunch of them don't want to compeat to 50 yards.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

I am very excited to let everyone know that the Vermont Triple Crown has a Primary Sponsor for 2012. The most exciting part of is that one lucky shooter who attends all 3 of the qualifying shoots and the shoot-off weekend will be entered into winning a *5 days, fully guided hunt in Ohio with meals and 6 nights lodging for 10/22 to 10/26 on our 10,000 acres of bow hunting only property*!!!! The value of the hunt is $2,650.00!!!!!! What I need is everyone to do is send Matt and Brock a quick e-mail thanking them for this awesome opportunity. Please check out their web site at sunfishvalleywhitetails.com it’s AWESOME!!! I will be handing out flyers and brochures to all shooters. Like last year we gave out about $2,000.00 in door prizes and this year with this donation we could push $5000.00. I will continue to talk to companies about donating items. What I need is for everyone to bring a friend and help grow the numbers. 

PLEASE CHECK OUT THIS WEBSITE!!! The deer they are killing will blow you away. Again if you could take 30 seconds and send them an e-mail and say thanks it will be greatly appreciated!!! For guys thinking about hunting Ohio this is the place!!! Send an E-mail out and they will gladly answer all questions. sunfishvalleywhitetails.com 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

I just recieved an e-mail that AAE has donated door prize to each qualifing shoot and is doing a $500.00 package for door prize at the shoot off weekend. Its awesome that compaines like these are stepping up to to help support the Vermont Triple Crown. pPease visit thier web site at http://www.arizonaarchery.com/archery_main.php











Please visit sunfishvalleywhitetails.com They have donated a hunt to the Vermont Triple Crown.

Thanks,
Tim







.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

I killled this buck at Sunfish Valley Whitetails last year. I also had a bunch of fun shooting the Vermont Triple Crown. Your not going to be disapointed with either! Glad to see Matt and Brock being so kind to do this great give away hunt. I'll be going back soon if I win the trip of not!!!!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Nick....

I'm speechless... What an awesome buck!!!! I'm glad you had a great time at Sunfish Valley Whitetails they are awesome. Please spread the word about the hunt this is a wonderful opportunity for one lucky archer!!! Thanks again for supporting the Vermont Triple Crown you have been very supportive and we all appreciate it!!!

Tim


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

The AAE sponsorship is great news. great company with great products!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

We will be having more sponsors coming online the sooner we get to the first shoot.

Thanks were working hard to make this special for all.

Tim


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't wait to get out ther and start shooting again..........


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Directions to mountaintop archery club 

Mountain top archery club is located at 1131 Keene road in Washington Vermont.

- If you are coming from the Barre area you will take Vermont Route 302 to Vermont Route 110 to Washington, Vermont. From the Roberts country store in town of Washington you will take VT Route 110 south for 4 miles. At this point there will be a left hand turn onto a dirt road (Sky Acre Road). Go up the hill 5 tenths of a mile to the sky Acre, Keene junction. Take Keene 1.1 miles to a right hand turn onto mountaintops driveway.(driveway is 1/2 mile) you will pass two houses. Follow signs.
- If you are coming from the Chelsea direction you will take Vermont Route 110 north from Chelsea. From Flanders Market in Chelsea you will drive 4.9 miles north on Vermont Route 110. Here you will take a right hand turn onto a dirt road (Sky Acres Road). Go up the hill for 5 tenths of a mile to the Sky Acre, Keene junction. Take Keene 1.1 miles to a right hand turn at mountain tops driveway.(driveway is 1/2 mile). You will pass two houses. Follow signs.
Like with every qualifying shoot we ask you to car pool. Parking is always a challenge when trying to hold large events like these.

Thanks Again,
Tim


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I hear there is going to be good eats there as well... Pulled pork and other yummies I hear.


----------



## VTXTSHOOTER (Feb 9, 2011)

Can't wait the Triple Crown was a blast last year. Can't wait to shoot it again.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

We only have the best doo the food for the vermont Triple Crown...


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Vermont Triple Crown wanted to thank you for participating in this weekends first leg of the Vermont Triple Crown at MTN TOP ARCHERY. We had 87 people register for the Vermont Triple Crown and 12 people register for our local divisions. I have included the Vermont Triple Crown Results in this e-mail. I have tried to make sure I spelled everyone's name correct and I have tried to e-mail to all 87 who participated but some were hard to read so if i miss spelled someones name i'm sorry.
I will also be posting results at these locations:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1662460

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1662459

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1662458

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1662457

These post are in the Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachusetts and the 3D Archery sections of Archerytalk.com

So at this point we have 87 people who if they shoot the next two qualifiers will be qualified for the OHIO Bow hunting Trip!!!! WOW.....

This a money base format and the more shooters the more money in the pot at the final shoot off. Its important we grow the numbers at these shoots so PLEASE bring a friend and spread the word. We have had 6000 hits on our Archerytalk threads aso people are looking at this and its NOT to late to increase the attendance. Taking 5 mins out of your schedule to post your thoughts about the shoot just might convince a shooter on the edge. If we don't grow this sport as a group it will die. One other thing that was a little disturbing is where are the youths? we will allow these young kids to shoot for free. If we don't get these young kids hooked our sport will also die in the future. 

I have had a couple comments today about taking a bit longer than shooters are use to shooting a 3D course and I wanted to apologize for that. I think we could have done a little bit better job sending people to a course that a group didn't just go out on. Again we as a group will work better on this at the next shoot. 

We have great sponsors like:

http://www.sunfishvalleywhitetails.com
http://www.theoutdoorgazette.com/
http://www.arizonaarchery.com
http://pse-archery.com

and new to the sponsor group is Woody's Arrow Lube (http://www.lancasterarchery.com/woody-s-arrow-lube.html) Thank you for your donations!!! This is AWESOME ARROW LUBE!!!!

PLEASE... PLEASE take 2 mins and e-mail Sunfishvalleywhitetails.com to tell them thank you for donating a $2,650.00 hunt to the Vermont Triple Crown. If we want to do a prize like this again we have to show them we appreciate what they did.



One last thing....I know some people are and some people aren't religious but for those of you who are I would like you to take 2 minutes out of your busy schedule to send out a quick prayer for Jase Groesbeck's dad. Jase's dad got some bad news this last week. Jase came to the shoot yesterday because shooting is a pure passion of his and he knew his dad would kick his butt if he didn't come to the shoot. I wanted to say thanks to Jase!!!! and i wish his dad all the luck in the world. I will be keeping Jase and his dad in my thoughts.


Thanks everyone,

Tim


Open Class

1. Tom Thygessen 283 8x
2. Stephen Santos 281 6x
3. Matt Nott 279 6x
4. Derek Eastman 277 7x
5. John Berteau 270 3x
6. Derek Marsin 265 7x
7. Mark Plante 256 5x
8. Rick Eastman 256 3x
9. Clayton White 253 5x
10. Susan Eastman 247 5x
11. Tom Rowell 240 4x
12. Karl Weber 237 5x
13. Tim Hervieux 230 2x
14. Matthew Holbrook 228 1x
15. Jase Groesbeck EP



Fixed Pin’s Bow Hunter

1. Brandon Ashford 292 9x
2. Jason Clark 288 9x
3. Brian Kasten 283 8x
4. Corey Laughlin 282 8x
5. David Kenney 274 5x
6. Mike Gros 268 7x
7. Don Young 266 7x
8. Jeff Gould 266 7x
9. Matt Stedina 266 3x
10. Todd Ballentine 260 5x
11. Jeff Cornish 255 3x
12. Eric Holbrook 250 4x
13. Kevin Kinerson 250 2x
14. Dan Whooley 244 3x
15. Shane Willshire 241 3x
16. Jon Brown 235 4x
17. Adams Salls 232 2x
18. Mark Chambers 233 4x
19. Josh Whooley 211 2x
20. Scott Keith 192 1x



Movable Pin Bow Hunter

1. Greg Stocher 292 14x
2. Leon Garfield 290 10x
3. Gary Washburn 285 9x
4. Bryan Boise 284 8x
5. Tom Crawford 280 7x
6. David Hutchinson 278 10x
7. Matt Covey 274 9x
8. Ron Parshley 270 3x
9. Leo Audette 264 3x
10. Tom Barber 263 5x
11. Joe Palmer 263 4x
12. Richard Armentrout 262 2x
13. Jestin Holbrook 260 8x
14. Art Wright 260 5x
15. Jered Condon 258 5x
16. Ed Sayers 255 6x
17. Reese Savoie 255 5x
18. Eric Chaffee 248 6x
19. Gary Lilley 244 4x
20. Tony Lafrombais 243 4x
21. Shaun Corbett 141 2x
22. Darrin Hall EP

Senior Bow Hunter

1. Peter Belanger 292 3x
2. Bill Trybulski 285 13x
3. Gary Wood Sr 275 5x
4. Michael Parshey 267 7x
5. Rhett Savioe 254 7x
6. Frank Malnati 246 3x
7. Rich Spinki 223 0x

Backyard Bow Hunter
1. Scott Prue 292 13x
2. Peter Belanger 259 5x
3. Connor Saunders 255 9x
4. Eric Schwartz 253 5x
5. Ethan Person EP


Woman’s Bow Hunter

1. Sasha Dyer 294 9x
2. Cassandra Frary 271 5x
3. Tammy Gerity 251 3x
4. Chriss Young 251 3x
5. Pat Gallent 206 3x

Woman’s Open 

1. Nicole Trombley 288 12x
2. Sandy Trybulski 272 6x
3. Melinda Washburn 239 3x
4. Donna Barber 201 3x

Senior Youth 

1. Logan Boyer 269 6x
2. Alex French 252 5x
3. Colby Bushey 213 3x

Traditional 

1. Ken Boutin 232 4x
2. Kevin Skinner 228 2x
3. Fred Allard 224 4x
4. Chris Gallaot 187 0x
5. PJ Laperl 179 2x
6. Brenda Bailey 117 0x

EP- Equipment Problems


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Second Leg of Vermont Triple Crown July 21 & 22 @ The Randolph Fish & Game Club*

Key Things-

Registration opens up at 7:00am

4-per group so plan appropriately 


Directions


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey TIM is this 4 only per group or minimum of 4? Thanks bud


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Randolph Scores - Vermont Triple Crown*

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to thank everyone for attending the Randolph Vermont Triple Crown Qualifier. It was a great weekend and it was the largest Triple Crown event to date. We had a 138 total shooter from as far as Cape Cod, Mass to Ticonderoga, NY. We saw a lot of new faces and some true diehard archers that have been supporting the Vermont Triple Crown events for two years now. To my fellow Vermont Archers it was a pleasure to see you all and to see and meet all the new faces that attended this shoot from local clubs. Randolph Fish and Game Club can’t thank you enough for coming and supporting the shoot and the club. 

From day one I have told all who have followed the Vermont Triple Crown I wasn’t perfect but would do my best to grow archery in Vermont and in New England. I think everyone can see how hard each club and member of the Vermont Triple Crown Team is working. We work on these courses for weeks in advance and the administrative work never seems to ends. When we or I make a mistake I try to address it at the time plus I bring it to this public forum so everyone knows and we learn as a group. On Sunday several groups were allowed to enter the course with only 3 shooters per group. I know this goes against what I have been preaching about having 4 shooters per group at all times. My staff was short being that it’s in the middle of the summer and we couldn’t send out a member to walk with the group like we did in the pass. I want to apologize to all those who have waited for an extra shooter to show up so they could go in a group of 4 or 6. At the Bennington shoot I am going to allow 3 per group this is because these qualifiers mean nothing except that you have qualified for the Shoot-Off Weekend in August. When you come to the shoot off weekend you MUST HAVE 4 SHOOTERS PER GROUP OR YOU WILL WAIT UNTIL OTHERS ARRIVE OR YOU WILL WAIT UNTIL I CAN FREE SOMEONE UP TO WALK WITH YOU. This wait may be 10 mins or a half hour or longer. I hope everyone understands. I told everyone from day one that we would do our best and I hope this decision doesn’t upset anyone. 

I hope to see everyone in Bennington. Please take a moment and say “hi”. It’s exciting seeing this grow into something special!!!

Thanks,
Tim


Fixed Pin’s BH Scores

Jason Clark 290 14x
Brandon Ashford 286 8x
David Kenney 280 11x
Brent Benoit 279 7x
Todd Ballentine 272 7x
Jeff Gould 270 5x
Covey Laughlin 267 5x
Brian Kasten 264 5x
Mike Gros 264 3x
Donnie Whooley 259 3x
Mark Herschel 259 0x
Leigh Blakely 253 8x
Kevin Kinerson 253 3x
Josh Feeley 249 3x
Jeff Cornish 235 3x
Josh Benoit 228 3x
Josh Warner 224 4x
Eric Holbrook 219 6x
Adam Salls 214 2x
Ron Warner 202 2x
Scott Keith EP

Moveable Pin BH Scores

Bryan Boise 294 10x
Shaun Corbett 286 8x
Jestin Holbrook 284 13x
Greg Connors 282 6x
Leon Garfield 282 5x
Mike Dunbar 281 7x
Chuck Warner 276 8x
Tom Crawford 275 3x
Richard Armentrout	274 10X
Thomas Smallwood	274 7x
Phil Faechette 273 11X
Matt Covey 273 7x
Shane Wiltshire 272 7x
Gary Washburn 271 9x
Greg Stocker 269 9x
Jered Condon 268 5x
Art Wright 267 8x
Tom Barber 264 4x
Ed Sayere 257 5x
Joe Palmer 256 2x
Stephen Commo 255 2x
Bill Benoir 254 4x
Eric Chaffee 253 7x
Bill Holbrook 247 4x
Leo Audette 230 4x
Ethan Persons 209 2x
Tom Lafromboise EP
Gary Lilly EP
Darrin Hall EP
Dave Hutchins EP

Backyard BH Scores

Scott Prue 294 12x
Conner Saunders 272 7x
Cody Byam 270 6x
Pete Belanger 266 2x
Eric Schwartz 255
Bob Jones 245 5x
Nick Luleash 205 1x

Senior Youth Scores

Tyler Byam 282 9x
Owen Maskell 221 4x
Avery Bruyette 217 1x
Tyler Travis 187 2x

Woman’s Open Scores

Nicole Trombley 257 4x
Sandy Trybulski 256 2x
Melinda Washburn 218 3x

Senior BH Scores

Bill Trybulski 290 12x
Peter Belanger 266 6x
Gary Wood SR 266 5x
Frank Malanti 256 5x
Rhett Savioe 251 4x
Mike Bradeen 242 4x
Rich Spinks 231 0x

Woman’s BH Scores

Sasha Dyer 286 8x
Nicole Gaskin 282 10x
Cass Frary 248 3x

Open Scores

Stephen Santos 281 10x
Mark Nott 275 7x
Tom Rowell 272 6x
John Berteau 268 11x
Jase Groesbeck 262 9x
Leon Charter 261 1x
Bob Megit 259 6x
Tim Hervieux 256 6x
Karl Weber 255 3x
Chad Bruyette 216 3x
Matt Holbrook 214 0x
Mark Plante EP
Clayton White EP

Tradional Scores

Bud Duckett 241 3x
Ken Boutin 236 3x
Kevin Skinner 211 1X
Dave Dyer 210 1x
Brenda Bailey 146 2X
Morgan Saunders 129 0x


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats to Tim and his Triple Crown team on another job well done! :thumbs_up Looking forward to Bennington.


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Great job once again thanks for the hard work. How much is it to shoot this weekends Vt states? How many still eligible for the hunting trip?


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

what is with all the EP's on the tallie sheets? sure seems like alot of people with equipment failures.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Several of those people are workers at the shoots and with the limited people working they paid but couldnt shoot. Brian if you would like to donate your sat or Sunday and sit all day checking scores and checking people in so the staff can shoot that would be awesome. we will take all the help we can get. So that's why the EP.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Leon I haven't sat down and did that as of yet and won't until after Bennington.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

like I said before... Tim... you should have to shoot to be concidered for the hunt draw. I provided the food both days at the first leg and still got my shooting in. It is not fair to those who make the effort to do things the right way. You had plenty of coverage at the tables and two days for those guys to get their shooting in. You are coloring the integrety of the series by alowing people who are not shooting be concidered for the hunt. Did they at least pay their entry fee?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Brian. I'm kinda dispointed in you comments. They did pay and also paid for the local part. So they didn't put a hole in a target and still paid the local club $12.00. I have done nothing but try to grow Archery and these comments are what killed archery. No one is getting favoritism and if you feel that way im sorry. I have taken over $1000.00 in my time and expenses so you and others can shoot these events. Do you see my name in the running for the hunt. My son who could make it to the shoot last weekend you won't see his name for the hunt either. If you feel that your not happy I will give you back $26.00 that I collected from you to this point for the triple crown.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

That is exactly the point Tim. You are running a shoot with cash and big prizes. Things need to be transparent and on the up and up. There is always time for help to get in their shooting whether it is first group out or last group after closing registration either day. Giving of the free pass would be just like me giving you the money this week for bennington and saving the time or the gas money. Killing archery in Vermont... changing rules mid way to suit some. Not looking at the larger picture is disappointing. Rebuilding archery like you are attemptin is great but don't be short sighted.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well...... So I looked over the last EP list and two were staff members. I will make sure they shoot one target at the next shoot so you will be happy. Or do you feel they have to shoot all 30 targets? Perfect. The rest of eps on that list a had equipment problems and one asked I not post his score becuase he was embarrased. Is that ok? It's funny when I did think we made a mistake I about allowing 3vs4 on the course i stood up and said "hey we made a mistake" and I'm sorry but I didn't make a mistake by allowing these people who gave up time all week and all weekend so you could shoot to put there name in for the hunt. It's not like they were at home drinking beer they were at the shoot working. When you were home we were still moving and picking up targets until 6:00pm on Sunday night. We were at the club that morning at 5:30 am. 

Again I'm sorry you feel this way and i have no problem paying you your entry fee back to make you whole. I will say this again I did nothing wrong by allowing these two people to pay and work so you could shoot. If anyone else feels like I did something wrong please chime in.

Tim


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Tim it is not a personal attack, so please keep it that way. 

I know full well what goes into hosting a shoot. Remembering the old days of the Northeast triple and the new england triple crown I know and these where spread over three states. Everyone is happy that you are doing this as you are doing a good job. I guess it is all a moot point as it really doesn't matter if you shoot one arrow or 30 as it has no bearing on the triple crown as score doesn't matter for anything and the hunt really is just a raffle. So I am ok wrapping my head around it that way. Sorry to ruffle your feathers.


----------



## Hang 'em High (Feb 16, 2011)

Brian, I guess I am a little confused as to what your issue is? The whole point of the raffle was to generate attendance at each shoot, which it obviously did. So if these guys want to show up pay and not want to shoot big deal, they attended and paid otherwise their names wouldn’t be on the list. And like Tim said some actually worked the shoot.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

issue is "hiding them" as equipment failures within the list of shooters who compeated. 

I really have no issues with donating a couple of raffle chances for the people who work "ALL" the shoots, it is just the transparency of burying them in the shooter list, then saying "They did pay and also paid for the local part. So they didn't put a hole in a target and still paid the local club $12.00." But local shooter side of the tournament aren't to be concidered I thought in the raffle, and why would you pay and not shoot unless it was for the triple crown pot. So those kind of statements raise questions in my mind. I mean heck you only need to shoot one of the triple's to qualify for the finals and anyone who shoot does. 

So the questions are being asked at Randolph why after we have qualified do we still have to pay 25 for the this leg and the last? It is obvious to me to help increase the total pot but others don't want to pay the extra into the winners pot, but I am now confused as to whether they are still concidered for the raffle. What do you say to the guys and gals who have shot all three, but only maybe one of them as a triple crown the others as local? It maybe clear to you guys, but some people on the outside are scratching their heads. I think it is important to not re visit issues of the past, keep things clear for all to see so no one walks away with a bitter taste.


----------



## Hang 'em High (Feb 16, 2011)

How can you call it donating when they showed paid the entry fee and then donated their time to work the event. Just because they didn’t shot doesn’t mean they are getting a hand out, they attended the raffle did its job. 

I guess I thought the rules were pretty straight forward. You needed to attend one of the qualifiers to qualify for the shootoff weekend at WAAC. To qualify for the raffle you needed to attend all of the qualifiers this would mean showing up and paying the qualifier fee ($25), if someone showed up and paid the $12 they didn’t shoot the qualifier they shoot a local event. Now this debate goes way back to when people thought it wrong to make everyone who wanted to be qualified for the raffle to shoot all three and not just two qualifiers but the point of the raffle was to up attendance at all qualifiers which would benefit all the clubs as well as the VTC. I am sure this debate will never die but if this was for a muzzleloader or something like that it would not be an issue but because Tim went out spending HIS time knocking on doors to get the VTC a cool raffle prize (thanks buy the way) we apparently have people who feel the need to criticize. Again its simple, you attend all qualifiers you pay the qualifier fees and you get into the raffle. If some do not care about the raffle or supporting all the associated clubs then see you at WAAC.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

listen we can talk about this sunday at the state shoot. Words are getting twisted around here when the intent isn't clear. Donating wasn't ment as their time, but by the triple crown to those who put in all their extra time and effort to the three legs... so their effort is being possible rewarded in letting Tim and others at the top, not feel like they have to be passed by but be part of the drawing. 

Everyone who is compeating at either the local or triple crown level is helping to support the clubs the extra for the triple crown qualifiers are going towards the pool of money for the championship weekend.

I am not criticizing I asked a simple question of why there was so many EP which seemed way out of porportion to what you see at shoots that have 1000 shooters when this one had 130ish.


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't want to get involved in this but I would like to see show-off weekend for the Saturday round where you have to mix groups so there is no potential pencil whipping to get into the money round. I'm good with the 3 person on Qualifier but that last saturday is important to make Sunday. Just a thought. Thanks for all the work.


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

You know I just came across this ranting.. I believe Tim and his staff have been nothing but legit and helpful through this entire 2yrs off doing this. I will be the first to say one of the ep's is mine and I asked Tim if he would not post my score because I shot like crap.. So if you Brian feel like I need not be in the drawing for a hunt raffle then I suggest you start your own shoot and see how the turn out is. Because for an organizer to help out a shooter is pretty big of him.. And for the staff to come an work an event, pay their fee and spend a weekend doing paperwork/setting targets/pulling targets and dealing with all the other odds and ends..they should get extra props paid to them along with an extra chance at raffles, in my opinion. Speaking of raffles, the hunt raffle is from what I got from reading the updated rules are for the people who shoot all legs I the triple crown not all the "local" club shooters... So people are paying the $25 not $12 to be in the raffle... And what's the problem with people putting their $ in and not shooting, if it is building up the prize pot??? Hello more money to be paid out last I checked is not a bad thing... If they think they don't need the practice and miss out on some of the best course layouts I've shot then that is their loss and everyone else's gain. As far as "pencil whipping" goes that's just pitiful!! If your group is not keeping itself honest then you should not be shooting at all... We put more pressure on each other then we probably would on strangers.. So I say Tim and your staff keep doing what your doing... All is great!!!


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Well spotter there are some groups that will do what ever it takes. I have seen some real shabby line calling in my days. It was just a mear suggestion to keep the money shoot honest as you possibly can.


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh I hear ya.. I have no issue with your suggestion. I'm thinking it's a good idea and rule to implement But like Tim mentioned previously, pairing would be an issue--- due to no set starting time, which this allows people to show up at their convenience. In turn i believe is the only way to help in sure a greater turn out. I guess we just need To hope sportsmanship can out weigh greediness!!


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

spotter... this is why I would have rather handle it in person or via pm's. People get po'ed and either read between the lines, or read into something that is not intended. If you knew me you would also be aware of the project we are presently working on and wouldn't really make the start my own shoot comment. As far as the winner's pool of money actually read what I said, I fully agree with that and is the reason I am shooting all of them. I am not insulting or be littling what is happening with the triple crown. I was in on the meetings early this year where they took on some of my suggestions for improving the crown's attendence. Also really read post 80... I am all for all of those working towards putting this together to be part of the drawing and not bow out. 

here is a thought... next time just a list of names of those who qualified with no scores, but can be in numeric order of placing. No one is embarased by their score, they know they have qualified and no one has to question whether or not anyone has actually shot or not.


----------



## Sparky902 (Jul 26, 2012)

What does it really matter what place anyone comes in as long as they are signed up and their entry fee is paid. As far as I can see Brian you were the only one complaining that Tim posted a few people as Ep. Come on really what's the big deal?


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I would like to apologize to Tim and the others personally. After much reflection and sleepless night or two the direction of the thread is no where near the direction it should have gone. I am going to tuck my hat under my arm and take my chair to the corner and sit down till you all tell me to come out. Sorry!


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Nicely done Brian........


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

One thing about email and one thing about these public forums is that you never see is a persons expression. I don't have a problem that anyone has a question about the rules our my actions. I have nothing to gain by being dishonest. We could have put a million rules in but felt that rules are also what help kill 3d before. For all of you who don't know Brian he is a nice guy and has shot a ton. I feel this is behind us and we can all go to Bennington and have a great weekend. Hope everyone has a safe trip down.

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

PLEASE GO TO THIS WEB SITE FOR DIRECTIONS TO BENNINGTON 

http://catamountbow.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=6


----------



## Tjcbowman (Jan 2, 2012)

Another great shoot at the Triple Crown in Bennington. I had a great time shooting with some different people. The staff did another outstanding job. I can't wait until the WAAC weekend.


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Had a great time once again coarse was a little dark which added another challenge all its own. The heat was on. Great job setting up another awesome weekend of shooting. Thanks to your crew once again Tim.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Catamount Bow Hunters - Vermont triple crown results 2012*

Hi All,
Over the next couple of days I will be posting how many are qualified for the Hunt and how many are qualified for the shoot-off weekend. It’s important that everyone knows that locals can come shoot during the shoot-off weekend. The local shooters classes will have an entry fee of $12.00 and TC shooters fee is $35.00 but the $35.00 for the TC shooters will get them into both Saturday and Sunday. If local shooters want to shoot both days it will be $24.00. ALL TC SHOOTERS MUST SHOOT SATURDAY!!!!!! So bring a friend a long and enjoy the weekend. I will be posting some IMPORTANT INFORMATION regarding the shoot off weekend in the next couple days!!!! 

We only 66 shooters sign up for Triple Crown in Bennington but the total number of shooters was a 170. It’s the biggest TC event so far. The club had a lot of local shooters but a lot of those shooters were TC people that had already qualified and weren’t in the running for the hunt but attended the shoot to support the Catamount Bow Hunters and what were doing at the Triple Crown. We had a lot of new faces traveling with TC shooters which was a pleasant surprise. 

I was glad I didn't have to deal with any EP's this weekend. All the staff got to shoot at least one arrow. 

Thanks to all who attended,
Tim 

Fixed Pin BH Score

Mike Straton 296 8x
Brent Benoit 275 5x
Jeff Gould 274 10x
Jason Clark 273 7x
David Kenney 271 7x
Brandon Ashford	270 8x
Jeff Cornish 266 6x
Cory Laughlin 266 5x
Jon Brown 265 4x
Steve Donze 259 5x
Don Young 258 5x
Mike Gros 258 5x
Brian Kasten 254 3x
Kevin Kinerson 244 4x
Josh Feely 241 3x
Todd Ballentine 235 4x
Donnie Whooley	202 1x

Movable BH Score

Leon Garfield 285 6x
Jestin Holbrook 284 9x
Shaun Corbet 272 4x
Bryan Boise 268 3x
Richard Armentrout	265 4x
Greg Stocker 265 2x
George Connors	264 4x
Mike Dunbar 264 3x
Art Wright Jr 260 7x
Dave Hutchinson	260 3x
Joe Palmer 258 3x
Matt Covey 257 3x
Tom Crawford 256 2x
Shane Wilkhire 249 4x
Ed Sayers 249 2x
Eric Chaffee 232 2x
Brian Kirkpatrick	209 1x
Gary Lilley 205 3x
Arthur Wright III	200 1x
Darrin Hall 5 0x

Backyard BH Score

Scott Prue 290 6x
Pete Belanger 280 8x
Connor Saunders	273 5x

Woman’s Open Score

Sandy Trybulski 264 6x
Nicole Trombley	261 5x

Senior BH Score

Bill Trybulski 280 9x
Peter Belanger 265 7x
Rhett Savoie 245 4x
Frank Malnti 237 8x
Gary Wood Sr 235 4x
Richard Spinks 186 0x

Woman’s BH Score

Sasha Dyer 296 9x
Janie Geroux 277 9x
Cassandra Frary 251 6x
Nichole Gaskin 241 1x

Open Score

Stephen Santos 279 12x
Mark Nott 278 8x
Jase Groesbeck 269 7x
Tom Rowell 263 5x
John Burteau 247 2x
Karl Webe 245 6x
Derek Martin 239 2x
Clayton White 236 3x
Tim Hervieux 230 4x
Matt Holbrook 211 2x
Mark Plante 209 4x

Tradional Score

Kevin Skinner 196 1x
Paul Fusco 183 3x
Ken Boutin 182 3x


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting Tim. Thanks for another great shoot. So that means 66 of us at the most for the hunt. Not good odds with my luck, lol. Tell your crew thanks and we will see you all at Whistling arrow.


----------



## Thumper (Sep 1, 2009)

This has been great event after great event, looking forward to the end of the month!!!!!


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Well not sure if this is 100% accurate but with my calculations from the shoot results posted I get 130 shooters qualified for shoot off weekend and 50 qualified for the drawing for the hunt. Im sure Tim will verify it soon but I was just curious so I went through them. Can't wait for the shoot off weekend.....


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't wait either. Bennington was a great shoot. I'm ready to do it again.


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Tim, you guys have been doing a great job can't wait for the barre shoot.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Sorry I haven't been getting those final numbers to you but we lost two bridges and have been working on building two 40' bridges at the club. I will get my final numbers out by Tuesday. I also will go over how the weekend plays out. We are going to do a cookout saturday night. So anyone interested in hanging out let me know. We will also be camping all weekend on site.

Tim


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Tim, would you please take the time also to post exactly what will hr presented for prizes at the shoot off. I have people asking about certificates for Qualifier and highest average of all 3 Qualifier and so on. Just for clarification. Thanks Leon


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Leon,

We are doing a bunch of door prizes and CASH. We did the certificates last year and spent over $400.00 and some people took them and some people didn't want them. I'm taking that money this time and buying door prizes... This event has always been a money based shoot. 

Tim


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone know,as off the Catamount shoot, what the potential payouts at the shoot off would be?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Good Morning,

We won't know the final payout numbers until after registration on Saturday. At this time we have $2,500.00 to split between 9 classes. We have $2000.00 door prizes to give away on Sunday afternoon and were giving away a $2,650.00 hunt to one of the lucky 51 qualified shooters. 

Tim


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Are you paying only the winner in each class or the top 3? How do you win door prizes?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

We pay top five in each class. I'm in the process of writing up one more post to explain the weekend. All the info are in previous post on this thread.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

To clear one thing up. Each class has its own money associated to it. More shooters in the class well be more payout for that class. If you read earlier post it will explain the % and how payout goes. I will repost all that stuff tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

Is it possable to shoot the weekend if not qualified?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Muck,

You can shoot the weekend but wont be in the running for the money. You would be just a local shooter. We would love to have you come and see what were doing.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi All,

Here is the GPS address:

965 Route 14 S
East Montpelier, VT

We share the same access as them. We will have a large sign on the road. Were about 7 mins outside barre and 15min outside Montpelier. Sending out another post in 5 mins...

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Hello All,

Below are the rules for the shoot. 

Registration Saturday is 7am -1:00pm

Registration Sunday is 7am - 12:00pm

YOU MUST SHOOT SATURDAY TO TRY TO MAKE THE TOP 5 IN YOUR CLASS. IF YOU ARE IN THE TOP 5 IN YOUR CLASS YOU HAVE TO BE AT THE CLUB SUNDAY MORNING READY TO SHOOT WITH THE OTHER TOP QUALIFIERS IN YOUR CLASS BY 7:00AM.......*

*YOU WILL NOT BE ALLOWED ON THE COURSE ON SATURDAY UNLESS YOU HAVE A MIN OF 4 SHOOTERS AND MAX 6 SHOOTERS. I KNOW I HAVE RELAXED ON THIS THE LAST TWO SHOOTS. PLAN TO SPEND THE DAY AND WAIT UNTIL WE HAVE SHOOTERS. IF AT THE END OF REGISTRATION AND YOUR STILL WAITING I WILL SEND ONE STAFF WITH YOU. BEFORE I HAVE SENT OUT STAFF AT DIFFERENT TIMES BUT WE ARE GOING TO BE SO BUSY THAT WONT HAPPEN AT THIS SHOOT. LAST THING I WANT TO SAY IS I'M NOT GOING TO ALLOW A PARENT AND 3 KIDS TO GO ON THE COURSE TO SHOOT TO TRY TO GET QUALIFIED. i KNOW THAT SOUNDS LIKE KINDA RUDE BUT THERE IS TO MUCH MONEY ON THE LINE TO HAVE SOMEONE PLAY GAMES. I DON'T WANT SHAPE PENCILS AND I WANT EVERYONE TO BE HONEST. SHOT ON YOUR SKILL LEVEL NOT YOUR PENCIL ABILITIES. *

*Last thing i want to say is "THANK YOU" for coming and I hope you have a great time we have been working our butts off on this!!!!*


If anyone has questions please let me know.

Tim




Triple Crown Overview & Goals:

• The Vermont Triple Crown Archery Tournament was designed to bring excitement & sportsmanship back into 3-D Archery. We are combining the resources of 4 individual archery clubs to make one great product that everyone can be proud of. Its an opportunity to develop new friends and spend quality time with families. Archer’s are good people with good values that respect one another on and off the Archery course. These are the type of people we want our kids and family to be associated with.

• The goal for the the Vermont Triple Crown is to provide a safe, fun and competitive atmosphere. We all know things won’t be perfect, but we want all involved to know that each club will be working as hard as we can to make this a positive experience for everyone. 


Tournament Overview: 

There are three events viewed as qualifying rounds for the Triple Crown Tournament. One qualifying shoot will be held at each of the three “qualifying” clubs. Any archer shooting in one qualifying events can shoot in the Triple Crown final tournament. 

The Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament, a TWO~DAY event at Whistling Arrow, August 25 & 26, 2012, will determine the overall winners. An Archer is only allowed to shoot one class during the Triple Crown events. 

**AN ARCHER ** only has to shoot one out of the three qualifying shoots to get qualified for the overall competition. The overall cash winners are determined from scores at the Whistling Arrow Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament weekend. 

Each club will have local shooters that will not be involved in the Triple Crown, but will shoot from the same stakes and use the same rules at each weekend of qualifying. We encourage all to be respectful and understanding that this may be a bit different for them than what they are typically use too. Each local club will do what they typically do for trophies and door prizes. 

Classes:

FOR ALL CLASSES: An Archer cannot use a **RANGE FINDER** and MUST meet the 5 grains arrow weight per pound of peak draw weight. (IBO regulations). You are allowed to you binoculars.


• Open Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 50 yds.

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, Fixed Pins 
Powered Lens 
Stabilizers; any 


• Woman’s Open Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 40 yds

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, Fixed Pins Powered Lens 
Stabilizers; any 


• Bow Hunter Class Fixed Pins ~ Maximum yardage will be 40 yds.

The Archer can only use: Fixed Pins 
Stabilizer; no longer than 12” 
No Powered Lens 


• Bow Hunter Class Movable Pin ~ Maximum yardage will be 40 yds.

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, (Micro Adjustable sight is “ok”) 
Stabilizer; no longer than 12” 
No Powered Lens

• Woman’s Bow Hunter Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 30 yds

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, Fixed Pins 
Stabilizer; no longer than 12” 
No Powered Lens


• “Senior” Bow Hunter Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 40 yds. 

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, Fixed Pins 
Powered Lens
Stabilizer; no longer than 12” 
Age- 60 yrs and older.


• Back Yard Bow Hunter Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 30 yds.

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, Fixed Pins 
Stabilizer; no longer than 12”
No Power Lens

(This class was designed for those Archers that are new to 3-D Archery or it’s for the Archer that doesn’t have the skill set as some of the top Bow Hunter shooters. We want this class to be for anyone who has bow hunting set-up only. We are going to put Money Cap on this class and we are going hand out trophies for the top 5 shooters at the shoot off weekend. We want this class to be competitive for shooters with the same skill levels. If we see or know of someone trying to cherry pick in this class they will be moved to one of the other bow hunting classes. The person that wins this class will be asked to move up a class next year.) 


• Traditional Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 30 yds.

Longbow, Recurve, or Self Bow (no compounds)
No release-aid – No Mechanical Devices
Sights, or marks on string or bow for sighting;
Use one anchor point; no string walking. 


• Senior Youth Class ~ Maximum yardage will be 40 yds.

The Archer can use: Movable Pins, Fixed pins 
Powered Lens 
Stabilizer; any
Ages of this class will be between 12 yrs-16 yrs.



Cost & Prizes:

If you’re just attending the local shoot for fun and have no desire to be part of the Triple Crown the cost will be $12.00 per shooter.

Each qualifying event will cost $25.00 for archers that want their score counted as part of the Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament. The Club will receive $12.00. $10.00 will be set aside for the Final Triple Crown Prize Money. $3.00 will go to door prizes and certificates. 

Whistling Arrow’s final event fee will be $35.00 per shooter for the Triple Crown, because it is a two-day event compared to the other clubs holding a one-day shoot. (If you are just attending the local shoot the cost, will be $12.00 Per Shooter.) The club will receive $25.00 and the Triple Crown will place $10.00 per shooter into the Final Shoot-Off Prize Money. 

Breakdown / Explanation of fees

•	Backyard Bow Hunting Class will be broken down with the same percentages but the cap will be $200.00 for the class.

•	The local club holding the qualifying event will get $12.00 from the original entry fee of $25.00 per Shooter. $10.00, set aside for the Final Triple Crown Prize Money, will go into the class associated with the entry fee

Example: If you’re shooting in the Bow Hunters Class the entry fee will go into the Bow Hunters’ prize money. Some classes will have higher payouts, because they will have more shooters in the class.

• Prize Money for Shoot-Off Weekend:

The qualifying entry fees will be added to Whistling Arrow entry fee ($10.00 per shooter) The Shoot-Off weekend will be a clean slate for all. The qualifying rounds will mean nothing at this point. You only have to shoot one qualifying rounds to be eligible for the Shoot-Off Prize Money. Local shooters will also be shooting this event like the qualifying events, but will not be involved in the Vermont Triple Crown Prize Money.

After day one of the Shoot-Off Weekend scores will be posted. The top 5 in each division will be paired off for the final day of shooting on Sunday. This will insure that fair shooting will happen across the board. An official from Whistling Arrow Archery Club will walk the course with each division and keep score. (Ex. Open Class will have 5 shooters and an Official, Woman’s will have 5 shooters and an Official and so on)

The Final Prize Money will be paid to the top 5 in each class. They will also receive a certificate indicating their finishing place. 

Example: Final Prize Money after adding in Whistling Arrow contribution. 
$1000.00 (Bow Hunters Class) 
•	First Place: $1000.00 x 40% =$400.00 Prize Money
•	Second Place: $1000.00 x 30% =$300.00 Prize Money
•	Third Place: $1000.00 x 15% =$150.00 Prize Money
•	Fourth Place: $1000.00 x 10% = $100.00 Prize Money
•	Fifth Place: $1000.00 x 5% = $50.00 Prize Money

(THIS AN EXAMPLE ONLY TO HELP EXPLAIN PRIZE MONEY PAYOUT)


Final Thoughts:

We want everyone that is thinking about participating in the Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament to think about one thing and that’s the “Old Days”. We all remember when a family could travel to a local shoot and enjoy a day of shooting archery, having a burger and tell some deer stories with friends. We are all trying our hardest to make those days come back to Vermont and 3-D Archery. 
Contact Tim at [email protected] l.com or 802-224-6593


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

Me again.... I forgot the zip... 05651 

We are going to have a huge POT LUCK SUPPER and fire on Saturday night. If your camping or staying in the area PLEASE come and join us Saturday night. if each person brings something to share that would be awesome. We will having some camping available but limited. I would suggest if you camping to come Thursday or Friday night. 

Tim


----------



## deer huntress (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so impressed by the hard work that went into this event. I had such a great time this weekend! The greatest part of all was meeting some wonderful people; I can not even explain how perfect it was to get to spend some time with other ladies who not only love to shoot but love to hunt as well! Not many of my girlfriends love to hunt as much as I do, or at all for that matter, and this was so refreshing to be in an environment where everyone "gets it"! SUPER SUPER WEEKEND!! Thanks Tim, and the amazing group you had helping you!!


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes yes yes another top notch shoot, great shooting huntress, good to see some woman shooters for a change. I had a great time met some great people and finally one this thing.........Awesome can't wait till next year.....


----------



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm going to be sure to get all of the 2013 shoots on my calendar once the dates are announced, looks like it was a fun series.


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

Definitely a shoot I'll be looking forward to next year. Great job putting it together. Met and made some new friends. Great time overall.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi All,

I wanted to post on last post on the 2012 Vermont Triple Crown. 

Below will be the top 5 in each class:

OPEN CLASS:

1. Jase Groesbeck 280 8x
2. Stephen Santos 279 6x
3. Derek Eastman 275 3x
4. Mark Nott 265 7x
5. Mark Plante 263 4x

WOMAN'S OPEN:

1. Nicole Trombley 267 4x
2. Sandy Trybulski 256 3x

SENIOR BOWHUNTERS:

1. Bill Trybulski 284 6x
2. Peter Belanger 260 3x
3. Michael Parshey 257 1x
4. Mike Bradeen 252 3x
5. Frank Malnati 231 2x

SENIOR YOUTH:

1. Logan Boyer 254 6x
2. Alex French 253 4x
3. Owen Maskell 234 2x
4. Tyler Byam 233 1x
5. Avery Bruyette 210 1x

FIXED PIN'S BOWHUNTER:

1. Bradon Ashford 284 16x
2. Jason Clark 277 7 x
3. David Kenney 266 5x
4. Steve Donze 257 3x
5. Mark Herschel 248 5x

MOVABLE PIN BOWHUNTER:

1. Leon Garfield 290 8x
2. Mike Dunbar 277 4x
3. Greg Stocker 275 7x
4. George Connors 274 6x
5. Shaun Corbet 267

WOMAN'S BOWHUNTER:

1. Sasha Dyer. 290 6x
2. Cassandra Frary 277 1x

BACKYARD BOWHUNTER:

1. Scott Pure 288 10x
2. Cody Byam 274 3x
3. Pete Belanger 274 2x
4. Connor Saunders 266 5x
5. Nick Luleash 226

TRADIONAL 

1. Ken Boutin 219
2. Bud Buckett 216 4x
3. Kevin Skinnner 207 2x
4. Paul Fusco 205 2x
5. Dave Dyer 196 

I wanted to first thank the STAFF that worked so hard to put this on. I want to thank second the SHOOTERS that traveled from all over New England to participate in the Vermont Triple Crown 2012.

We had four awesome sponsors this year:

SUN FISH VALLEY WHITETAILS
VERMONT AND NEW HAMPSHIRE OUTDOOR GAZETTE
AAE ARCHERY PRODUCTS
WOODYS ARROW LUBE

On a personal note two years ago during a snow storm I was sitting in my living room trying to figure out why archery died, why 3D died and how the heck could I do my little part to bring it back. With the help of the staff and some great sponsors we have started to see the benifits of hard work. We had almost 200 shooters over the shoot-off weekend. It's not the Ibo or Asa but I'm sure proud of what this club did this last weekend. I'm proud to hand over a hunt of a life time to an Gary Woods Sr. I was proud to hand out $2000.00 worth of door prizes this summer. 

In closing the only words to say are "THANK YOU"

Tim


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you Tim,looking forward to next year already. Good luck this hunting season.


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks again Tim to you and your crew. See ya next year......


----------

